# Laughing Gulls WIP



## Susan Mulno

My latest project.


----------



## just

Another great start. Maybe you could tell us what they are laughing at.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Anything and everything from what I observe! :biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

great shading technique


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thanks Meli! At this time the shading is a little edgy, after I place everything I can smooth it out.


----------



## TerryCurley

Each drawing you do gets better and better Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Susan Mulno

Pretty dark photo. Sorry.

Defined his shading a bit more, added his tail and set the shape of his legs/feet.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Some work on the girlfriend.


----------



## abt2k15

very nice work. looking forward to the finished version


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Andrè! 

At this point I am arguing with myself about adding color, not that there is much color on these guys or the background but there is some, or leave it as full graphite. :vs_worry:


----------



## TerryCurley

Susan they are coming out wonderful! I like color so if you want my opinion I would always say go for some color, but then I'm biased. 

Do you know why these are called 'Laughing Gulls'? I'm just curious.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Terry! 



TerryCurley said:


> Do you know why these are called 'Laughing Gulls'? I'm just curious.


If you ever heard them you would understand. You can probably find a YouTube video.


----------



## abt2k15

Susan Mulno said:


> Thank you Andrè!
> 
> At this point I am arguing with myself about adding color, not that there is much color on these guys or the background but there is some, or leave it as full graphite. :vs_worry:



hello my immediate suggestion is to mix media with water color :surprise:

i attached a quick and dirty photoshop to show what i had in mind reading your post


----------



## Susan Mulno

That is a cool look but I am no painter,...yet. It does give inspiration for future projects though. :biggrin:


----------



## abt2k15

its cool - it was just what i had in mind when you mentioned adding color hehe but i dont understand the part about the painter? what do you mean?
you are not a painter as in if youd use a brush on that piece it becomes a painting instead of a drawing? i respect your decisions just confused about
the not being a painter part ^^


----------



## Susan Mulno

abt2k15 said:


> i dont understand the part about the painter? what do you mean?


I have no useful experience, as of yet, with paint. :depositphotos_61224


----------



## Susan Mulno

Finished! :biggrin:


----------



## just

Perfectly done


----------



## dickhutchings

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You have out done yourself on this one. Bravo!:cheers:


----------



## TerryCurley

WOW Susan this is perfect. So realistic. I love it.


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you so much Just, Dick and Terry! I appreciate your kind words! :vs_blush:


----------



## kpnuts

Superb, and that's a fact


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Ken!


----------



## Sarah

Susan, this is absolutely stunning. I love it!!


----------



## Susan Mulno

Thank you Sarah! I appreciate it!


----------

